
Show HN: Aecius – Website Recommendations based on browsing history - stsk
https://www.aecius.net
======
stsk
Hey,

I’m the creator, so feel free to ask any questions.

Aecius is a website recommender that works like an algorithmic hackernews. The
recommendations are similar to the ones you would get from youtube, except
that they are for links and not videos. The core of the recommender selects a
set of articles it considers interesting based on your browsing history and
then sorts them into topics for you to browse through.

I scraped about 50 million URLs for the database and wrote most of the engine
myself. Let me know how you like it.

